# scope/lens combo



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

Curious to know what most people use as a scope/lens combo.
interested in what power is most common and what is used for aiming dot/circle/fiber...etc


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

You will probably get a variety of replies. For myself, I use a 4X scope with a circle.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

I too use a 4X but with a fiber.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Indoors- 5x with black dot, 1/16" peep. 
Outdoors Field- 5x with .019 blue lighted fiber, 1/16" peep. May also use a 4x lense.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Right now I'm running a CR target housing with a .50 Feather Vision Verde Plus with a .19 fiber. 

But I just got a Shrewd Essentials the other day... everything else will be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowkl (Jan 19, 2010)

Av-25 with a 5x Verdi and reticle


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Shibuya 29mm scope,feather vision verde lens 6x,small black dot.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

6X Tru-Spot lens with a 3/32 peep.


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for the input everyone. My main reason for asking is I've always used the SA dual lens in 6X for field shooting but I now find it blurry without a clarifier. I always used this lens without a clarifier before but I guess my aging eyes now require a clarifier.....and I don't like to use clarifiers...... I decided to try a Feather Vision 5X lens with a reticle and find this much clearer and don't need the clarifier.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Before you go to a clarifier, try a smaller peep if you don't shoot a small one already. I shoot a .7 diopter (6X) lens at 32 inches focal length with a 3/64 peep and have never needed a clarifier, even though I have pretty old eyes.


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I already shoot a small peep. Either 3/64" or 1/16". The 3/64" helps clear things up but still blurry and I find it harder to see in poor lighting situations.


----------

